# LOD was ist das? (bitte nicht lord of destruction)



## ST4K3R (10. September 2005)

Was ist LOD das kann man doch im Spiele menü mancher Spiele einstellen?
Ist die option jetzt im negativen sinn (das ich dadurch wenn ich sie aktiviere die grafik runtermache) oder ist sie im positieven sinne (das daurch mehr grafik zu geltung kommt)



MFG


----------



## Bonkic (10. September 2005)

ST4K3R am 10.09.2005 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist LOD das kann man doch im Spiele menü mancher Spiele einstellen?
> Ist die option jetzt im negativen sinn (das ich dadurch wenn ich sie aktiviere die grafik runtermache) oder ist sie im positieven sinne (das daurch mehr grafik zu geltung kommt)
> 
> 
> ...



level of detail also etwa detailgrad


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. September 2005)

Bonkic am 10.09.2005 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> level of detail also etwa detailgrad


Nicht ganz. Mit Level of Detail bezeichnet man die verschiedenen Detailstufen bei der Darstellung von 3D Objekten. Also z.B. im Hintergrund hat das Haus nur wenige Polygone und eine grobe Textur und wird dann immer detaillierter, wenn man näher herankommt.


----------



## ST4K3R (10. September 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 10.09.2005 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 10.09.2005 10:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke hat mir geholfen


----------

